# Hindi: प्रविष्ट praviSHT



## marrish

Hi,

I'm starting this thread to discuss the usage of the word प्रविष्ट. In another thread, a couple of our Hindi experts recently confessed not to be familiar with this word.


For anyone who doesn't know, it can be used on its own or in verbal compounds (_praviSHT karnaa, praviSHT honaa, praviSHT karaanaa/karvaanaa_). In English, it can be translated as ''entered'', ''to enter''.


I'd like to invite more opinions from Hindi users as I'm seemingly not able to form my opinion on basis of two statements only. Should I avoid this word in writing and speaking or just the opposite, would it be wiser to keep this word in my active vocabulary?


----------



## souminwé

AVOID IN: daily speech, informal writing
USE IN: formal writing, religious contexts, perhaps in _a_ speech

If you really want to use a Sanskritic form in normal speech, go for प्रवेश करना


----------



## marrish

Many thanks for replying, souminwé SaaHib! I will follow your advice and avoid it in daily speech. 
I will definitely keep on using it in writing.

प्रवेश करना is a good alternative to use, but it is not fully interchangeable, I'm afraid - please do correct me on this - you wouldn't say _faail meN pravesh karnaa_ or _rajisTar meN pravesh karaanaa_ (maybe it is possible?) but go for _rajisTar meN praviSHT karaanaa _instead.


----------



## JaiHind

marrish said:


> Hi,
> 
> I'm starting this thread to discuss the usage of the word प्रविष्ट. In another thread, a couple of our Hindi experts recently confessed not to be familiar with this word.
> 
> 
> For anyone who doesn't know, it can be used on its own or in verbal compounds (_praviSHT karnaa, praviSHT honaa, praviSHT karaanaa/karvaanaa_). In English, it can be translated as ''entered'', ''to enter''.
> 
> 
> I'd like to invite more opinions from Hindi users as I'm seemingly not able to form my opinion on basis of two statements only. Should I avoid this word in writing and speaking or just the opposite, would it be wiser to keep this word in my active vocabulary?



Hi,

This is a correct word and I know it. It can be used in conversation or in writing. It is considered a "learned" use, means it has learned connotations with it. Mostly people speaking good language (Hindi) would be using this word. 

Pravistha hona means "to enter". E.g. Abhi hum uss ghar me pravistha hue hi the ki unhone aisa kaha. 2. Aisa laga jaise uske andar koi aur atma pravishtha ho gai ho / kar gai ho. etc... Usages are many...


----------



## marrish

JaiHind said:


> Hi,
> 
> This is a correct word and I know it. It can be used in conversation or in writing. It is considered a "learned" use, means it has learned connotations with it. Mostly people speaking good language (Hindi) would be using this word.
> 
> *Pravistha hona* means "to enter". E.g. Abhi hum uss ghar me pravistha hue hi the ki unhone aisa kaha. 2. Aisa laga jaise uske andar koi aur atma pravishtha ho gai ho / kar gai ho. etc... Usages are many...



Many thanks for the confirmation. At present there are two opinions from Hindi speakers who absolutely don't know this word and said that they never heard it against two opinions from Hindi speakers who say it is good language and that it is used for sure, at least in writing. For now, what I can deduce from this situation is that the first two opinions must have been unreliable to this extent that they are based on a narrowed colloquial use of the language, not being acquainted with much learned connotations.

By the way, shouldn't it rather be _pravishTa_?


----------



## tonyspeed

marrish said:


> At present there are two opinions from Hindi speakers who absolutely don't know this word and said that they never heard it against two opinions from Hindi speakers who say it is good language and that it is used for sure, at least in writing.



English is just the same. Sure you can speak with a lot of big words, but most English speakers will give you strange looks. For instance, try using the English word "tramontane" and see how many people know it. Not everyone learns Hindi from books.

I suspect most people would go for Daalnaa, rakhnaa, likhnaa, etc.. depending on the context.


----------



## marrish

tonyspeed said:


> English is just the same. Sure you can speak with a lot of big words, but most English speakers will give you strange looks. For instance, try using the English word "tramontane" and see how many people know it. Not everyone learns Hindi from books.


Your English example is good but I think this is not the case of learning Hindi from books since I was alluding to the opinions of native Hindi speakers (in the thread _daaxil_), so one wouldn't be able to say they were to learn Hindi from books.


----------



## tonyspeed

marrish said:


> Your English example is good but I think this is not the case of learning Hindi from books since I was alluding to the opinions of native Hindi speakers (in the thread _daaxil_), so one wouldn't be able to say they were to learn Hindi from books.



When I said "learn from books", I really meant "gets their vocabulary from books."


----------



## drkpp

प्रविष्ट --- Th root verb in Sanskrit is विश् 6th conjugation ParasmaiPada meaning 'to sit/enter'.
When prefix 'प्र' is added, meaning changes to 'to enter into'
प्रविष्ट is its past participle.


----------



## marrish

drkpp said:


> प्रविष्ट --- Th root verb in Sanskrit is विश् 6th conjugation ParasmaiPada meaning 'to sit/enter'.
> When prefix 'प्र' is added, meaning changes to 'to enter into'
> प्रविष्ट is its past participle.



Thank you for providing the etymology and grammar description, it will be of great educative value for those who are not familiar with this word _(see thread "dakhil hona")_.


----------



## JaiHind

marrish said:


> Many thanks for the confirmation. At present there are two opinions from Hindi speakers who absolutely don't know this word and said that they never heard it against two opinions from Hindi speakers who say it is good language and that it is used for sure, at least in writing. For now, what I can deduce from this situation is that the first two opinions must have been unreliable to this extent that they are based on a narrowed colloquial use of the language, not being acquainted with much learned connotations.
> 
> By the way, shouldn't it rather be _pravishTa_?



Yes, right. It should be _pravishTa_. For members' opinion I would say members on internet forum are not the right sample; neither by size nor by quality. Very few people well versed in Hindi are on board on internet sites, especially to discuss Hindi.


----------



## marrish

JaiHind said:


> Yes, right. It should be _pravishTa_. For members' opinion I would say members on internet forum are not the right sample; neither by size nor by quality. Very few people well versed in Hindi are on board on internet sites, especially to discuss Hindi.


Thank you for clearing my doubts and for your thorough opinion.


----------



## greatbear

JaiHind said:


> Yes, right. It should be _pravishTa_. For members' opinion I would say members on internet forum are not the right sample; neither by size nor by quality. Very few people well versed in Hindi are on board on internet sites, especially to discuss Hindi.



I disagree; in Sanskrit, it will be pravishTa but in Hindi it will be pravishT.


----------



## marrish

Oh, yes, you are definitely right, but the final schwa is sometimes pronounced in Hindi, isn't it?


----------



## greatbear

marrish said:


> Oh, yes, you are definitely right, but the final schwa is sometimes pronounced in Hindi, isn't it?



No, generally not; very rarely, it is.


----------



## marrish

greatbear said:


> No, generally not; very rarely, it is.


I agree totally with you.


----------

